# New ENTJ 8w7



## Milkman252 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello, everyone! I guess i'm sort of cheating since I already have 6 posts on here and lurked for about a week, but now i'm deciding to make a formal introductory post. I found out about MBTI through my phsychology class, and have become very interested in learning about the personalities of myself and others. 
I am a 16 year old high school sophomore who enjoys reading, long distance running, watching tv, listening to music, and video games. I look forward to meeting and having discussions with all of you!


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Milkman252.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

Why hello there, fellow NT. Lurking is bad- remember to post!


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, I hope you have a good time here.



AppleCat said:


> Why hello there, fellow NT. Lurking is bad- remember to post!


Says the member that joined a year ago but don't even have 500 posts yet. :tongue:


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

WELCOME!

Im entj 8w7 as well. Though, when I was your age I didnt realize this. :/


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

The enneagram has always been playing mind games with me. Welcome to Perc Milky!


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Have a welcome balloon: ~O


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome to PerC


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Welcome from an 18 going on 19 year old INTJ university student! I assume I was helpful in your typing? =)


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

Erudis said:


> Says the member that joined a year ago but don't even have 500 posts yet. :tongue:


My posts are like concentrated juice, there's lot's of flavour in just one them... or something...


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------

